# "ERROR: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known"  VPN & RD

## mahdi1234

Hi there,

I have recently made world update and today it was first time since then i've tried to log from home to my work machine under VPN using Remote Desktop and got this error message.

VPN itself seems to be working correctly as I can connect via browser to intranet. Could this be routing problem with rdesktop? Any suggestions?

```

[I--] [  ] net-misc/vpnc-0.5.1 (0)

I--] [  ] net-misc/rdesktop-1.5.0-r3 (0)

I--] [  ] net-misc/grdesktop-0.23 (0

```

thanks,

mahdi

----------

## mahdi1234

So it looks like dns problem really, I can connect to the RD using direct IP of my machines.

Any idea?

----------

